# Those Football Bowl Games.



## Davey Jones (Dec 31, 2013)

Whatever happened to those REAL Bowl Games that we all use to watch,you know the Cotton,Sugar,Orange,Rose,Fiesta.
Today we have about 35 bowl games with fantastic names like the Chick-fil-a,Beef O'Brady, and who can forget the big one like the Advo Care V100 Bowl.
Its not the best football teams that play today in the Bowl Games,you can have a record of win-lost like Rutgers 6-7 and make it to the big game of the day at the famous New Era Pinstripe Bowl in the world best known great city of the Bronx,N.Y.
Think Ill be watching the San Diego Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl Game .


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2013)

I know. It seems every city that has a stadium now hosts a bowl game sponsored by some company. The bowl games used to be in warmer climes and had top rated teams. Now they can be anywhere and have teams nobody ever heard of or care to see.

There are still some good games though so all is not lost. It's just hard to remember which bowl is which since they go by their sponsor's name rather than the original name.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 31, 2013)

I use to watch that Rose Bowl parade too,no more since the hosts on TV never stop yapping and the commercials are longer then the parade.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the Kaboom Bowl Blaster Bowl . . .


----------

